
Sea urchins wearing 3D printed hats - rurp
https://www.newsweek.com/sea-urchin-hats-saltwater-aquarium-cowboy-viking-top-hat-3d-printing-1500500
======
Kaibeezy
Kawaiiii!

    
    
      Ideas: 
      - fruit bowl hat
      - the Village People
      - moving castle
      - teacup and saucer
      - Slurm billboard

